

Ask HN: What's a Mac app you wish you had - harisamin

I like building and using native Mac apps. Just wondering what the community is thinking of
======
chrisrickard
Had this on my wish list for a while:

An app that "sticks" windows together. Essentially joining two or more apps,
either:

1) Sticking edges, E.g. The Calculator app sticks to the side of Chrome. I
move Chrome, Calculator moves. I "Full screen" Chrome, it leaves room for calc
etc.

2) Stacking, E.g. My communication apps (Slack, Messages, IRC) are all stacked
on top of each other. I move one, all move. I resize one, all resize. I like
this too keep things organized - I use alt-tab to bring one to the front.

You can use my made up name for this app if you want, "Herd" :)

------
stephenr
It depends what sort of approach you intend to take with this really.

There are several things I'd like to see built, but ideally as open
source/free, even if that means providing some financial support to make it
happen.

Some of these ideas are about providing a better GUI around an existing
library or CLI tool, and some are about providing an open option where
currently there are only options tied to SaaS/proprietary services.

